# Genrac Standby placement



## ell (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi,
Hoping to purchase either 10k or 14k standby wanted to locate it by the rest of the mechanicals but affraid it might be to close to a bathroom window.I guess I'm concerned with co2 levels. Otherwise will have to do alot more trenching for both Natural gas & Elec.Anybody have any experience with this situation. Thanks


----------



## Jackruf (Nov 4, 2012)

Local code dictates the placement relative to a structure. Check this website. There is a specific sub forum with regard to generator installs -- 

Ziller Electric Inc | Interactive Generac Generator Forum - Powered by vBulletin


----------



## ell (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks for the quick reply and link,i had a feeling I would'nt get a way without trenching.


----------



## Jackruf (Nov 4, 2012)

It is never easy, but at least you can feel at ease you are doing it right.


----------

